# Rio East-Friesia



## André (May 19, 2013)

Hello, Moin,

I´m 30 Years old and live in North West Germany. 
Sorry for my English, i bild simlpe and easy sentence 8) 
In a few Month, i will write a better English... Learning by doing.

My reason, or my Interessts: I want to see the Discus all over the World  What do anther Nations in there Aquarium?

600L
200 x 60 x 50

Light: 2 x 56 Watt
Sand: 0,02 - 0,04 mm, max 3cm
CO2 Controler
Eheim Serie 2 / 250 (600L/h)
Inner Filter System. (900L/h)

6 Discus, Rot Türkis / Brilliant Türkis 
22 Corydoras sterbai
Hemigrammus erythrozonus
Paracheirodon axelrodi
Ancistrus
Neocaridina heteropoda
Caridina japonica

How i can post a Picture????? Upload Botton? opcorn:


----------



## André (May 19, 2013)

Hi,

now i try some....

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3260/xd3a54ks_jpg.htm

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3260/9paussb3_jpg.htm

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3260/y9z2ep48_jpg.htm

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3260/92rvhujg_jpg.htm

Mhh... it´s not the best way to show my Pictures but i think its ok for the Moment.


----------



## André (May 19, 2013)

Hi,

another try opcorn:


















































This Aquarium is a Setup from 2012.
My oldest Fish is the Stendker Rot Türkis. My first Diskus. This Pair is 3 years old. The Brilliant Türkis from Onkel Tom is 3 years old.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful aquarium Andre... I love discus. They are such peaceful fish.


----------



## André (May 19, 2013)

Hello,

Thank you much! Yes, its a peacefull Aquarium. I need that harmony(?) Aquarium. opcorn:

But, they all are Carnivore 8)

Chill and Work out


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice tank and fish.


----------



## André (May 19, 2013)

Hi Fogelhund ? (Vogelhund = Birddog)

nice Name  German inspiration ?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

André said:


> Hi Fogelhund ? (Vogelhund = Birddog)
> 
> nice Name  German inspiration ?
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


Indeed. My first German Shorthaired Pointer, (Deutsch Kurzhaar) came from the Canadian Kennel Fogelhund. He was a great dog. I used the kennel name as my name on an online forum I signed up to in 1996 or so, and it's kind of stuck.


----------



## André (May 19, 2013)

Moin/ Hello,

little Update from my Tank.

I hope you enjoy it. 
Please ask if you want to opcorn:


































Technik:


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Spectacular tank! Your english is very good. Keep the photos coming


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Gorgeous fish and plants.


----------

